

We are not crushing it - hippo33
http://hippoland.tumblr.com/post/42437946530/were-not-crushing-it

======
mijustin
Great dose of reality. The companies I respect, and use, seem to have a
gradual growth curve. One new customer at a time.

Chris Nagele (of Wildbit) echoed this in his "How to get 1000's of paying
customers" talk: <http://justinjackson.ca/chris-nagele/>

------
rbucks
If you want to crush it, start a winery. Otherwise get ready for the ups and
downs of real startup business.

This article is absolutely right. At the office, put your head down and work
in reality. The only time you get to play in the "crushing it" vortex is at VC
meetings.

